# Just a Cool GoPro Video with Dive Housing



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucivXRBrP_0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a pretty cool vid!


----------

